# Android adb permission issues

## Shelnutt2

So everything was working great until about a week ago. I'm guessing I did some upgrade maybe to udev? But now anytime I try to use adb I get,

```
s.shelnutt@gentoo-64 ~/Android/keyboards $ adb devices

* daemon not running. starting it now *

* daemon started successfully *

List of devices attached 

????????????    no permissions

```

I've google and people say that you need to edit the rules for udev, and I did. However that didn't fix it. Also I tried reinstalling the adb ebuilding but that was to no evail either. So anyone have any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## erik258

I'm guessing your edit of the udev rules had some problem.  Or perhaps you need to restart udev to put them into effect.  One way or another, those permissions aren't right.  

Want to post your udev changes?

----------

## Shelnutt2

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> I'm guessing your edit of the udev rules had some problem.  Or perhaps you need to restart udev to put them into effect.  One way or another, those permissions aren't right.  
> 
> Want to post your udev changes?

 

Yeah it didn't work. At first I didn't set any udev rules or anything for my phone. When it stopped working about a week ago I googled and most sites seemed to point to creating /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules and the contents,

 *Quote:*   

> SUBSYSTEMS==”usb”, ATTRS{idVendor}==”0bb4″, ATTRS{idProduct}==”0c02″, MODE=”0666″

 

I've restarted udev a few times, but still nothing.

----------

## Shelnutt2

Interestingly I can use adb if I boot into recovery but when it boots normally I get the no permission. I'm running cyanogen mod 6 for the heroc. I've got root (been using terminal emulator) so I'm not sure what the issue is..

----------

